# Oracle Touch: cleaning conical burrs



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm having a lot of trouble removing the upper burr when following the cleaning conical burrs instructions for the Oracle Touch.

I'm trying to turn it anti-clockwise with the little wire handle to unlock, but it just won't budge. It feels like if I apply any more pressure, the handle will break. Any tips please? Thanks.


----------



## JSR (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Nick,

I have an Oracle, I find it difficult to remove as well sometimes, I think its usually due to a build up of bean fragments. I might vacuum around the the area first. With a bit of jiggling it eventually comes loose. I'm scared of breaking the handle too.

Thanks

John


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Turn it on briefly after a short vacuum in the burr chamber area, then vacuum again, and run again. The vac-run-vac-run cycle invariably dislodges stubborn bean fragments that jam it.


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I've tried your suggestion Slowpress, but to no avail unfortunately. I've vacuumed & run the grinder repeatedly, used the stiff brush in the crack where it rotates and got it to move back and fore a bit, but it just won't unlock.

I'm just wondering how important this really is? If I just clean out the chamber as much as possible and remove and clean the tamping fan, will that do maybe?


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

The other thing to try is to set the grinder to it's coarsest setting then vac out then wiggle - I eventually got mine out that way... Although I must say I've done a complete teardown of the grinder (removing it from the machine) and I'm not really sure how much difference it made in the end...


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

First time I attempted to remove my upper burr I thought I was going to snap something. Just keep applying even pressure and it will give way, as mentioned above set to the coarse setting.


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

After another attempt at the vacuuming / running / brushing process I succeeded at last! This was before I saw the advice to set the grinder to its coarsest position, so will try that next time. Thank you everybody for the tips.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Vacuum it first, I alway clean my once a week to stop the problem from happening.


----------

